# Tensaw River, Help



## Gerry M (Jan 23, 2012)

I am fishing a club tournament out of Hubbards this Saturday and would appreciate any advice. I have fished this river a few times with minimal success, 3.5 lbs for 3 events. Any tips for baits to use, spinner, crank, weightless worm? Should I focus on the banks or back off and fish ledges? 

Thanks in advance, Gerry


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If the water is up, then buzz baits are good casted as far back as you can reach. Crank baits are good around all the mouths. I used to like to fish lizard creek and also cross Chuckafee Bay and fish Mallard Creek with rapala type lures.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*on the banks*



Gerry M said:


> I am fishing a club tournament out of Hubbards this Saturday and would appreciate any advice. I have fished this river a few times with minimal success, 3.5 lbs for 3 events. Any tips for baits to use, spinner, crank, weightless worm? Should I focus on the banks or back off and fish ledges?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Gerry


 I was over that way a couple of days ago,the bass were right up against the bank anywhere there was a fallen tree in the water,they were busting shad on top right on the bank constantly all day long.White spinner baits and a johnson spoon (chrome)


----------



## Gerry M (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you Firespan1 and Reelthrill, are you guys giving the cranks or spinnerbaits action on the retreive or just chunk and wind?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

if you can find any bait fish a shad colored soft plastic swimbait is great.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Dad fished a work tourney at cliffs this past Saturday. They lost by 2 ounces and he had 10.1 lbs. Run south and fish the boat docks right by cliffs. They caught three good keepers there right at the end and lost two more. Splatter back crank 200 series bandit and spinnerbaits. Also lost one on a worm. Fish the mouth of mc renolds lake about 1/4 mike on each side. These teo spots are where i would start. I would fish the tensaw river for sure and not the shallow silous. Find clear water. Briar and places close to it was dirty. Tide should be perfect for fishing the main river. Buzzbaits are great in the reeds to! Good luck.


----------

